# My humble but beloved collection :)



## cocomia (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been collecting MAC for a little less than a year already so my collection might seem small (about the equivalent of one haul for some ) but I love all of these products just the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyeshadows from the top row, left to right:
Paradisco, Ricepaper, Flip, Cranberry, empty
Sable, Amber Lights, Goldmine, Electric Eel, empty
Espresso, Bronze, Woodwinked, empty, empty






Brushes, top to bottom:
187, 187 SE, 168 SE, 190 SE, 194 SE
Not in picture: 182 Buffer Brush





Lipsticks, left to right: 
What A Do!, Plumful, Hug Me, Twig, Blow Dry
Lipglasses, TLC, random Liquidlast liner from top to bottom:
Tender Tryst See Thru Lip Color, Pink Grapefruit l/g, VGV l/g, Lychee Luxe l/g, Red Devil l/g, Plus Luxe Plushglass, Steal My Heart l/g, Rich & Ripe l/g, Strawberry Blonde l/g, Hello Kitty Popster TLC, Aqualine Liquidlast Liner





Blush
Top row left to right: Breath of Plum, Plum Foolery, Peachykeen
Bottom row left to right: Melba, Peaches, Sunbasque
In pot: Breezy <3





Face
Select Powder NC35, Select Powder NC 30, Blot Powder Medium Dark
Concealer NC30, SFF Foundation NC30




Need to buy more of the powders, I'm running out!

As for storage, they are all in my Caboodle but I think I might need more space. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you are all doing well! That is all, thank you for looking!


----------



## chynegal (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice collections!


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice! I really like your blushes - that's one thing I gotta start collecting soon.


----------



## trulybeautiful (Jun 25, 2009)

Sunbasque is one of my new favorites. So pretty and bronzey on an NC40-45 ish skin tone.


----------



## cocomia (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Elusive21* 

 
_very nice! I really like your blushes - that's one thing I gotta start collecting soon._

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I'm more of a blush and lipgloss person than an eyeshadow person and MAC makes really awesome blushes. You should start collecting them too!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a MAC noob and the colour in the second row right at the bottom is an exact dupe of the colour I need, is that ricepaper or bronze?

ETA: Duhh..never mind, I actually opened my eyes to read what you wrote, sorry!


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 25, 2009)

Really nice collection you have there!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 25, 2009)

fab collection! I see one of my fave eyeshadows in there (Electric Eel). Thinking of getting PEaches and Peachykeen


----------



## cocomia (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_fab collection! I see one of my fave eyeshadows in there (Electric Eel). Thinking of getting PEaches and Peachykeen_

 
Peaches tends to go orange on me. My skin is horribly oily and it tends to change the color of my makeup a lot of the time.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 25, 2009)

You have a sweet collection. I like your blushes.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 25, 2009)

nice, i like ur collection


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2009)

You have a great collection


----------



## DancingBrave (Jun 25, 2009)

Woot! Very nice!


----------



## mizzbeba (Jun 25, 2009)

Niiiiice.  I _love_





 peachykeen and get upset that people don't show him love.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

Great collection, I love your blushes!


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

That's a really nice collection! It makes me happy to see makeup almost hitting it's pans for some reason.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 27, 2009)

You have a nice collection! I've been eyeing on Amber Lights and Bronze eyeshadows! And your lipglasses are gorgeous!


----------



## cocomia (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_That's a really nice collection! It makes me happy to see makeup almost hitting it's pans for some reason. _

 
For me, it's the perfect illustration that I don't just buy, I also use! Meaning, I should tell my boyfriend to stop nagging me about makeup shopping because hey, I use these to look nice for him too


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice collection. Awesome eyeshadows... lots of essentials


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

awesome collection, the lipglasses look so pretty


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice collection; thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for sharing your collection


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 17, 2010)

I think that's a great collection!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 17, 2010)

You picked some great colors for your collection-Nice!!


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 17, 2010)

Love it! It's nice to see a collection where things look used!!! It's so easy to get swept up in collecting and whatnot. Love your humble,but loved collection!


----------



## michieme (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice collection everyone has got to start somewhere!


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 11, 2012)

I really love the eyeshadows!
  	I want them all!
  	Well, all except Woodwinked (already got it!).


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## drchick890 (Feb 5, 2012)

I adore my 187 .. I feel like investing in another


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

good size collection...thanks for sharing..


----------



## monley (Jul 27, 2012)

Oooh Loving the blush colors.


----------



## maggielemon (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

